# 2017 lt



## Marku (Jul 3, 2019)

Please help trying to find a wiring color diagram for 2017 Chevy Cruze LT need to know colors of wiring positives and negatives been looking online can't find just trying to make I'm doing it right.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

this is what I used for my 17 with a 7" screen


----------



## Marku (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you so much that did the job!


----------

